# Idiomas no "castellanos" en España



## asm

Creo que mejor abro otro "hilo" ya que no quiero distraer la atencion del que ILT inicio hace poco acerca de la forma de nombrar nuestro idioma:

La pregunta es solo para conocer lo que se vive en España.

¿Que tan polilingua es España? casi todos sabemos que hay mas de un idioma en dicho pais, el unico que yo he escuchado (mas nunca entendido) es el catalan. 
Tengo la imagen de que en España casi todos, si no es que todos, hablan castellano, y que en algunas regiones se habla *ademas* otro idioma. Es esta "imagen" la que quiero confrontar, ¿estoy en lo correcto? Pienso que en Barcelona hablan catalan, pero dificilmente no van hablar/entender castellano.

?Podrian decirme que poblacion habla solo una lengua, siendo esta diferente al castellano?

En algunos comentarios se ha mencionado que hay cuatro idiomas en España ¿esto implica tambien que los documentos oficiales, la informacion gral etc. es transmitida en dicho idioma, o es solo para "permitir" su uso oficialmente. 

Les comento que en Mexico tambien hay varias lenguas, los indigenas, en ocasiones hablan náhuatl, zapoteco, maya, entre muchas otras. Segun un dato que encontre en Internet el 8% de nuestra poblacion habla alguna lengua indigena, sin embargo algunos de ellos son bilingues.
(Reconozco que la polemica de lenguas al interior de España es significativamente diferente a la que se vive en Mexico)

Un problema adicional con los indigenas mexicanos (latinoamericanos en gral) es que viven generalmente muy marginados, asi que para ellos es muy dificil conservar algunas tradiciones, incluida su lengua materna. Y por el contrario, cuando viven protegiendo su cultura e idioma, se les margina aun mas .


----------



## Alundra

Que yo sepa, ASM, no hay ninguna zona en España donde no se hable el español. Bueno, te puedo dar una excepción. Sé que hay alguna que otra aldea perdida en la sierra (tanto de galicia como de Vasconia, e incluso a lo mejor de Cataluña) en la que el hecho de permanecer aislados de las grandes ciudades, y de ser gente mayor, quizás, ha determinado que ese pequeño grupo de gente, hable su dialecto única y exclusivamente, y de forma muy cerrada, pero creo que esto es en contadas ocasiones.

Por lo general, (los que lo sepan mejor que me corrijan, porfi) en toda España se habla español. 

Alundra.


----------



## valerie

Alundra,
que te van a pelar..., que el catalan NO es un dialecto...  

De mi experiencia: en Cataluña la mayoría de la gente habla catalan como primer idioma, y como dices en muchas partes no hay costumbre de hablar castellano, porque no hay mucha mezcla de gente, aunque en todas partes lo saben hablar.
En Barcelona, hay mucha gente con familia con los 2 idiomas, o familia castellano-hablante, hubo mucha immigración de otras zonas de España y casi toda la gente es bilingüe, especialmente desde que la escuela pública se hace en catalan.

Desde algunos años, toda la información que te envian las empresas (factura de telefono, extracto bancario,...) tiene que presentarse en el idioma elegido por el cliente.

Para ser funcionario en Cataluña, hace falta hablar catalan, o hacer clases de catalan, y la obtención de un buen nivel es requisito para poder promocionarse. Aunque hay administraciones donde parece que cuesta más que en otras, como en justicia.

El catalan es tambien el vehiculo 'oficial' de cultura, se subvenciona la canción en catalan, la creación teatral en catalan,...Existen 2 cadenas de televisión en catalan en el ambito de la comunidad autonoma, más una en Barcelona

Bueno, en fin que no es un idioma además, es el idioma de la gente que vive en Cataluña, conjuntamente con el castellano.

Edit: he añadido un smiley, porque es broma, y segun el mensaje siguiente de cuchu, parece que no se entendía


----------



## cuchuflete

valerie said:
			
		

> Alundra,
> que te van a pelar..., que el catalan NO es un dialecto...



Ten calma mujer.  Alundra no ha dicho que el catalán es un dialecto.


----------



## Fernando

En España todo el mundo sabe español + en su caso, la lengua local. Además existen:

Cooficiales:

- Catalán en Cataluña. En Valencia (no toda) y Baleares se hablan variedades del catalán (valenciano y mallorquín, respectivamente). Los valencianos estiman que su lengua es diferente del catalán. Hay un bonito 'hilo' sobre el tema. 

Aquí en torno al 50-60% (?) de la población tiene al catalán como idioma materno y habitual, siendo la mayor parte de la población bilingüe. Hay partes de la población exclusivamente hispanoparlantes (aunque entienden el catalán) en zonas de inmigración.

Como te ha comentado Valerie (Valerie, ¿como sabes tanto?) el idoma de cultura es el catalán. Sin embargo, los periódicos son en castellano (el Avui es el único periódico en catalán, fuertemente subvencionado) y las películas se proyectan dobladas al castellano. El gobierno catalán está presionando para su doblaje al catalán.

- Gallego: Un lío. Se habla en Galicia y una comarca de León. Todos entienden el gallego, pero solamente es lengua materna de aprox un 50%. Dado que el gallego es parecido al castellano en algunos aspectos y que el gallego no ha servido como lengua de cultura durante mucho tiempo, hay una fortísima mezcla. Te puedes encontrar desde el gallegohablante que habla ocasionalmente utilizando palabras castellanas hasta el castellanohablante que 'mete' expresiones gallegas de vez en cuando.

Los periódicos son todos en castellano. El problema con la administración es similar: los letreros públicos son todos en gallego y en el parlamento gallego sólo se habla gallego, presionando suavemente a los alumnos para que escojan el gallego en la escuela.

- Vasco: Se habla en el País Vasco y parte de Navarra. Su distribución varía mucho. Casi no se habla en Álava y Sur de Navarra, parcialmente en Vizcaya y mucho en Guipúzcoa y Norte de Navarra. Dado que es muy diferente del castellano el gobierno autónomo tiene grandes problemas para su extensión. Alrededor del 30%, como mucho (no tengo el dato oficial) de la población lo tiene como lengua materna.

Los periódicos están en castellano y la televisión autonómica tiene dos versiones: la vasca (la menos seguida) y la castellana.

En cuanto a los jóvenes (que han pasado por una escuela en la que se prima el vasco) normalmente hablan en castellano (dependiendo de la zona) pero chapurrean el vasco.

No cooficiales:

- Resto de España: Variedades dialectales del castellano: bable (Asturias), aragonés, etc. No son cooficiales pero tienen alguna protección.


----------



## Alundra

valerie said:
			
		

> Alundra,
> que te van a pelar..., que el catalan NO es un dialecto...


 
Como bien a dicho el Sr. Cuchu, *yo no he dicho* que el Catalán sea un dialecto, máxime cuando sé por experiencia que ese tema levanta ampollas por todo el territorio nacional, si tu intención es crear polémica, hazlo, pero mi mensaje no creo que te sirva como apoyo. 
Sólo pedir disculpas si mi mensaje se ha malinterpretado, ya que no era esa mi intención.
Gracias.
Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ten calma mujer. Alundra no ha dicho que el catalán es un dialecto.


 
Gracias por comprender.
Alundra.


----------



## Outsider

Alundra, I think Valerie just misunderstood this part of your post:



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Sé que hay alguna que otra aldea perdida en la sierra (tanto de galicia como de Vasconia, e incluso a lo mejor de Cataluña) en la que el hecho de permanecer aislados de las grandes ciudades, y de ser gente mayor, quizás, *ha determinado que ese pequeño grupo de gente, hable su dialecto única y exclusivamente*, y de forma muy cerrada, pero creo que esto es en contadas ocasiones.


She did not realise that by "dialect" you meant "a dialect within Galician, or Basque, or Catalan". You were not saying that Galician, Basque and Catalan were dialects, themselves.


----------



## cuchuflete

Alundra said:
			
		

> Gracias por comprender.
> Alundra.



No hay de qué Alundra.  

El catalán no es dialecto. El galego es dialecto.

¿Y qué?  

Son dos idiomas que la gente usa para comunicar. Punto y fin.

There are scholars of language who have classified one as a dialect, and the other as a language.  In another thread I learned from some linguists in these forums that the definition of a language requires that it be composed of more than a single dialect.  That means that the dominant or standard form is also a dialect!  

The word 'dialect' is not an insult to anyone.  

To take these 'classifications' as a pretext for a dispute is, in itself, no aid to communication.


----------



## Outsider

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> El catalán no es dialecto. El galego es dialecto.


El gallego es una de las *lenguas* oficialmente reconocidas en España.


----------



## cuchuflete

Outsider said:
			
		

> El gallego es una de las *lenguas* oficialmente reconocidas en España.



Well, the politicians may have said so.  That doesn't change reality. 
Frankly, I don't care what the politicians call it.  Students of language are a little more aware of its origins.  It is not a dialect of Spanish, so perhaps someone thought that was all that was required to curry favor and win votes.

Você que fala português sabe o que è.


----------



## Outsider

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Well, the politicians may have said so.  That doesn't change reality.
> Frankly, I don't care what the politicians call it.  Students of language are a little more aware of its origins.  It is not a dialect of Spanish, so perhaps someone thought that was all that was required to curry favor and win votes.
> 
> Você que fala português sabe o que è.


I don't wish to go into the thorny subject of the relation between Galician and Portuguese. I just wanted to point out that Galician, whatever its relation to Portuguese, is as much a language (not dialect) of Spain as Catalan, or Basque. Under Spanish law, all three are on equal footing.


----------



## cuchuflete

> O galego é unha lingua románica, para as autoridades lingüísticas na Galiza emparentada co portugués para muitos outros lingüistas aínda hoxe unha variante dialectal do portugués, orixinaria das outras formas de portugués que existen no mundo. Tanto o galego coma o portugués proveñen da mesma variante do latín, o galego-portugués,...


 http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galego


----------



## cuchuflete

Outsider said:
			
		

> I don't wish to go into the thorny subject of the relation between Galician and Portuguese. I just wanted to point out that Galician, whatever its relation to Portuguese, is as much a language (not dialect) of Spain as Catalan, or Basque. Before the Spanish legislation, all three are on equal footing.



We certainly agree that it is not a dialect of Spanish.  I find it impossible to agree with your earlier statement that it is not a dialect because some political forces have declared that to be the case.

I happily accept your point that it is on an equal footing with other languages in Spain.

con respeto,
Cuchu


----------



## Outsider

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I happily accept your point that it is on an equal footing with other languages in Spain.


That's what I meant when I said it was not a dialect. The thread _is_ about the languages of Spain...  

P.S. Besides, I think it's what Alundra meant, too.


----------



## Fernando

Perdona, Cuchuflete, pero "ni de coña" el gallego es un dialecto. Hay ALGUNOS lingüistas que dicen eso (los lusistas) pero he vivido casi cuatro años en Galicia y, repito, ni de coña.

El gallego, debido a que no se ha normatizado (?) hasta el siglo XX tiene muchas variantes (dialectos del gallego). En muchas de ellas el gallego es muy parecido al español (provincia de Lugo) y en otras muy parecido al portugués (sur de Pontevedra). Pero se puede decir con los mismos argumentos que es un dialecto del castellano.

Ainda mais, los lusistas ni siquiera dicen que el gallego sea un dialecto del portugués, sino que parten de un mismo tronco común. De hecho, y por motivos históricos, surgió antes el gallego que el portugués, que es una evolución del gallego o, si quieres, del galaico-portugués.


----------



## Fernando

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galego



Cuchuflete, me he leído la página de la Wiki. EVIDENTEMENTE está escrita por un lusista. Todas las ligas están hechas a las asociaciones ultras de semi-independentistas.

Asimismo se habla de "Galiza" que es la vertiente lusista de "Galicia". Asimismo, se habla con finales en "çon", en lugar de "ción". Yo he hablado con muchos gallegos y no dicen "són", te lo aseguro.


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> Perdona, Cuchuflete, pero "ni de coña" el gallego es un dialecto. Hay ALGUNOS lingüistas que dicen eso (los lusistas) pero he vivido casi cuatro años en Galicia y, repito, ni de coña.
> 
> El gallego, debido a que no se ha normatizado (?) hasta el siglo XX tiene muchas variantes (dialectos del gallego). En muchas de ellas el gallego es muy parecido al español (provincia de Lugo) y en otras muy parecido al portugués (sur de Pontevedra). Pero se puede decir con los mismos argumentos que es un dialecto del castellano.


El gallego está más cerca del portugués que del español. Toda la gente está de acuerdo con esto.
Se puede discutir si hace parte del portugués o si es una lengua independiente del portugués *y del español*, pero nadie dice que es un dialecto del español.
En cualquier caso, la clasificación del gallego no hace parte del tema de este hilo. _Off topic_.


----------



## asm

?Puedo concluir lo siguiente?
Si ven errores en mis conclusiones, por favor corrijanme:


1.- En España casi todos los españoles* hablan castellano; algunas regiones manejan dos idiomas (no dialectos) oficiales y en ocasiones los nativos de esas zonas tienen un mejor dominio de la lengua local que del castellano. 
Me atrevo a decir que el castellano podria ser al menos entendido y casi totalmente "hablado" en todo el territorio nacional.

2.- El manejo de dos idiomas en una misma zona esta tomando fuerza (contrario a lo que paso con otros paises hispanoparlantes, en donde las lenguas locales fueron cediendo terreno al castellano). 
Al parecer algunas zonas quieren darle mas importancia al idioma local y resurgirlo. El Catalan es un idioma de muy alta penetracion, el Gallego esta "repuntando" y el Vasco, segun entendi, esta perdiendo algo de terreno.

3.- El tema, ademas de ser linguistico, al parecer es tambien cultural y sobre todo politico.

* enfatizo "españoles" porque segun entiendo hay una fuerte inmigracion proveniente del norte de Africa que, intuyo, ha de afectar el peso especifico de cada idioma, dudo que dicha poblacion hable siquiera uno de estos idiomas.






			
				asm said:
			
		

> Creo que mejor abro otro "hilo" ya que no quiero distraer la atencion del que ILT inicio hace poco acerca de la forma de nombrar nuestro idioma:
> 
> La pregunta es solo para conocer lo que se vive en España.
> 
> ¿Que tan polilingua es España? casi todos sabemos que hay mas de un idioma en dicho pais, el unico que yo he escuchado (mas nunca entendido) es el catalan.
> Tengo la imagen de que en España casi todos, si no es que todos, hablan castellano, y que en algunas regiones se habla *ademas* otro idioma. Es esta "imagen" la que quiero confrontar, ¿estoy en lo correcto? Pienso que en Barcelona hablan catalan, pero dificilmente no van hablar/entender castellano.
> 
> ?Podrian decirme que poblacion habla solo una lengua, siendo esta diferente al castellano?
> 
> En algunos comentarios se ha mencionado que hay cuatro idiomas en España ¿esto implica tambien que los documentos oficiales, la informacion gral etc. es transmitida en dicho idioma, o es solo para "permitir" su uso oficialmente.
> 
> Les comento que en Mexico tambien hay varias lenguas, los indigenas, en ocasiones hablan náhuatl, zapoteco, maya, entre muchas otras. Segun un dato que encontre en Internet el 8% de nuestra poblacion habla alguna lengua indigena, sin embargo algunos de ellos son bilingues.
> (Reconozco que la polemica de lenguas al interior de España es significativamente diferente a la que se vive en Mexico)
> 
> Un problema adicional con los indigenas mexicanos (latinoamericanos en gral) es que viven generalmente muy marginados, asi que para ellos es muy dificil conservar algunas tradiciones, incluida su lengua materna. Y por el contrario, cuando viven protegiendo su cultura e idioma, se les margina aun mas .


----------



## Fernando

Yo coincido básicamente con lo que has dicho.

Yo no diría que el vasco esté perdiendo terreno. Al igual que el catalán y el gallego está siendo muy impulsado por los poderes públicos por lo que está aumentando un conocimiento básico del mismo por gente (que no lo hablaba o que lo había perdido). El problema del vasco es que su área de dominio es muy pequeña y tiene dificultades enormes dado que es totalmente diferente de las lenguas románicas. Un hispanohablante tiene bajísimos incentivos para aprender una lengua con 1 m de hablantes que no tiene casi películas, literatura...

La inmigración no es muy problemática, dado que el peso de los norteafricanos es relativamente bajo frente a hispanoamericanos y, recientemente, europeos del este(rumanos y polacos). Éstos últimos aprenden la lengua rápidamente. Un problema para las otras lenguas peninsulares es que a los inmigrantes les compensa más aprender el castellano que la lengua local.


----------



## Samaruc

Saludos asm,

Creo que el siguiente vínculo a la Wikipedia puede resultarte interesante para tener una idea global de los idiomas que se hablan en España:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiomas_de_España#Idiomas_cooficiales

Como bien te han comentado, es casi imposible que te encuentres a alguien que no te entienda en castellano. 

Con respecto a lo que apuntabas acerca de la cooficialidad, en las comunidades autónomas en las que ésta existe, esta cooficialidad no es sólo estética sino real y afecta no sólo a los documentos oficiales sino a toda la vida cotidiana... Realmente si se vive en cualquiera de estas comunidades autónomas es muy difícil no acabar siendo bilingüe en mayor o menor grado.

En todo caso, sólo el vasco o euskera es imposible de entender para un castellanoparlante a no ser que lo estudie (bueno, en realidad es imposible de entender para cualquiera que no lo hable puesto que no está relacionado con ninguna otra lengua viva). El resto de idiomas son de origen latino y, por tanto, son relativamente accesibles para una persona de habla castellana (o latina en general).

Por cierto, ya que eres natural de México, hace unos años tuve la suerte de coincidir en mi trabajo con algunos mexicanos. Recuerdo que el hijo de uno de ellos tenía el nombre en náuatl: Ahatzin. Según me explicó su padre, “Aha” significa “agua” y “tzin” significa “hijo”, por lo que su nombre sería “Hijo del agua”. Bonito, ¿no?. 

De gallego y euskera sé poco puesto que soy valenciano, pero el catalán-valenciano es mi idioma materno, así es que si tienes alguna duda al respecto no tienes más que plantearla y estaré encantado en ayudarte.

Fins una altra / Hasta otra


----------



## asm

Intersante ver que los idiomas diferentes al castellano estan en los bordes (con la excepcion del sur, que aunque tuvo influencia arabe en el pasado no conservo un "idioma" propio). Me pareceria este un tema para una disertacion doctoral que estudiara el efecto de la proteccion del idioma en funcion de la zona geografica y la diferencia en funcion del contacto con otros paises y por ende otras lenguas.

Gracias




			
				Samaruc said:
			
		

> Saludos asm,
> 
> Creo que el siguiente vínculo a la Wikipedia puede resultarte interesante para tener una idea global de los idiomas que se hablan en España:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiomas_de_Espa%C3%B1a#Idiomas_cooficiales
> 
> Como bien te han comentado, es casi imposible que te encuentres a alguien que no te entienda en castellano.
> 
> Con respecto a lo que apuntabas acerca de la cooficialidad, en las comunidades autónomas en las que ésta existe, esta cooficialidad no es sólo estética sino real y afecta no sólo a los documentos oficiales sino a toda la vida cotidiana... Realmente si se vive en cualquiera de estas comunidades autónomas es muy difícil no acabar siendo bilingüe en mayor o menor grado.
> 
> En todo caso, sólo el vasco o euskera es imposible de entender para un castellanoparlante a no ser que lo estudie (bueno, en realidad es imposible de entender para cualquiera que no lo hable puesto que no está relacionado con ninguna otra lengua viva). El resto de idiomas son de origen latino y, por tanto, son relativamente accesibles para una persona de habla castellana (o latina en general).
> 
> Por cierto, ya que eres natural de México, hace unos años tuve la suerte de coincidir en mi trabajo con algunos mexicanos. Recuerdo que el hijo de uno de ellos tenía el nombre en náuatl: Ahatzin. Según me explicó su padre, “Aha” significa “agua” y “tzin” significa “hijo”, por lo que su nombre sería “Hijo del agua”. Bonito, ¿no?.
> 
> De gallego y euskera sé poco puesto que soy valenciano, pero el catalán-valenciano es mi idioma materno, así es que si tienes alguna duda al respecto no tienes más que plantearla y estaré encantado en ayudarte.
> 
> Fins una altra / Hasta otra


----------



## Outsider

asm said:
			
		

> Intersante ver que los idiomas diferentes al castellano estan en los bordes (con la excepcion del sur, que aunque tuvo influencia arabe en el pasado no conservo un "idioma" propio).


I don't think there's any mystery there. Spanish was formed in the central Northern part of the peninsula. As the kingdom of Castile, later Castile and Leon, grew towards the South, it brought its language along. 
The other Christian kingdoms did the same, so we ended up with a vertical strip of Catalan and Valencian to the East, a strip of Portuguese and Galician to the West, and a strip of Castilian/Spanish in the centre of the peninsula.


----------



## asm

I do not think there is a mystery, on the contrary, I think it's fascinating that some areas accepted the new language, while other didn't.





			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> I don't think there's any mystery there. Spanish was formed in the central Northern part of the peninsula. As the kingdom of Castile, later Castile and Leon, grew towards the South, it took its language along.
> The other Christian kingdoms did the same, so we ended up with a vertical strip of Catalan and Valencian to the East, a strip of Portuguese and Galician to the West, and a strip of Castilian/Spanish in the centre of the peninsula.


----------



## mogu

asm said:
			
		

> I think it's fascinating that some areas accepted the new language, while other didn't.



The matter isn´t that some areas accepted to spoke castillian and others no to do it. There weren´t a Castillian invasion.There were several kingdoms and each one had their own languaje/s. Kingom of Asturies(northwest), Kingdom of Aragon(northeast),  Kingdom of Navarra(north), Kingdom of Leon and Kingdom of Castille (the rest).If you see the above map you´ll notice that there´s a similar distribution of the languajes.


----------



## asm

Perdona mi muy desarrollada ignorancia, a mi me ensenaron (de lo poco que vimos de historia de Espana) que los reyes catolicos recuperaron el sur de España en 1492, despues de 8 siglos de ocupacion árabe. Por eso crei que toda la zona andaluza habia "adquirido" la lengua, mientras otras zonas no lo habian hecho. Asumi que los arabes, habian dominado esa zona por mucho tiempo, y no sabia que ahi se hablaba el castellano. 
Si esto antes parecia sencillo entenderlo, veo que la cosas es mas complicada.




			
				mogu said:
			
		

> The matter isn´t that some areas accepted to spoke castillian and others no to do it. There weren´t a Castillian invasion.There were several kingdoms and each one had their own languaje/s. Kingom of Asturies(northwest), Kingdom of Aragon(northeast), Kingdom of Navarra(north), Kingdom of Leon and Kingdom of Castille (the rest).If you see the above map you´ll notice that there´s a similar distribution of the languajes.


----------



## Fernando

I would say Outsider is basically right. There were three bases of expansion to the south: Galicia, who developed the 'galaico-portugués', Aragón-Cataluña (catalán) and Santander-South Basque Country-Burgos&Rioja provinces (castellano).

Each one expanded its influence when the kingdom expanded to the south. Many people living in Muslim Spain spoke in Latin or a rotten Latin (some of them christians), so it was easy and natural to them to adapt to the languages of the conquerors.

Then Aragón and most Navarre adopted Spanish as his mother tongue. Galicia (though forming part of Castilla-León kingdom) retained its language, while it separated from Portuguese due to political division.

Basque remained isolated in the mountains.

Asm, south Spain was conquered in a 8 centuries continous progress. Most Andalusia was conquered about 1250, while Granada kingdom (Granada + Málaga + Almería) was conquered in 1492.


----------



## mogu

asm said:
			
		

> Asumi que los arabes, habian dominado esa zona por mucho tiempo, y no sabia que ahi se hablaba el castellano.
> Si esto antes parecia sencillo entenderlo, veo que la cosas es mas complicada.



Castellano no se hablaba porque todavía no existía ese idioma sino dialectos del romance.


Es algo más complicado aunque también te digo que no soy ningún experto , así que puedo equivocarme , sobre todo en la parte linguística.

Según tengo entendido ,la invasión musulmana no fue tan "cruda" como parece , ya que en ese tiempo los reinos cristianos mantenían fuertes impuestos y exigencias de otra índole sobre sus súbditos.Vamos , que no se vivía muy bien por entonces. Por ello no hubo mucha resistencia de parte de la gente a esa invasión sino que aceptaron el dominio.A cambio había ciertos beneficios económicos para la población, libertad religiosa, nadie estaba obligado a convertirse al islam,y la lengua seguía siendo la misma , es decir , dialectos del romance aunque el árabe fuese el idioma culto (que no el popular).Todo ese tiempo de convivencia queda perfectamente reflejado en el español actual, pero ya te digo que no hubo imposición de ninguna lengua.De hecho no llegaron suficientes personas para imponer nada , si la convivencia duró tanto fue precisamente por la gran tolerancia que había (tolerancia en el contexto de aquella época, claro).

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

mogu, sólo había un reino, el visigodo.

Y sí existía el castellano, al menos desde 1000-1100 e indiscutiblemente desde, digamos 1300 (ver las Partidas de Alfonso X). El gallego por la misma época o incluso antes.

En cuanto al volumen de la resistencia y el tema de la tolerancia o no, hay ahora una bonita polémica sobre el asunto.


----------



## mjcm78

Las lenguas existente en España son; castellano, gallego y catalán, el vasco no lo tengo claro. Yo recuerdo que en el colegio lo calificaban como dialecto, pero dada la presión ejercida por esta comunidad creo que ha adquirido carácter de lengua .


----------



## Fernando

No, mjcm78, el vasco es sin duda una lengua. No es tributaria de ninguna otra, como por ejemplo el castúo (parte de Extremadura) lo es del castellano.

Otra cosa es que uno le tenga más o menos respeto a la literatura en vasco o a la presión que hace el gobierno vasco para su implantación.


----------



## Narda

Am I out for a ride this morning?  I do not believe that Valerie wanted to start a long and conflictive argument.  I thought she was joking!

By the way, I like that expression "Que te van a pelar!"  Is that from Spain??


----------



## asm

Una pregunta adicional que me surgio leyendo otros "hilos" y que va en linea a lo que se ha discutido en este.
?Existe alguna fuerza en España para cambiar el nombre y la orientacion filosófica de la Real Academia Espanola a Real Academia Castellana? 
Viendo que el problema ademas de ser linguistico es politico y geografico, la pregunta tendria sentido (o quizas estoy siendo demasiado ingenuo)


----------



## Narda

ASM, me parece que eso sería un tanto discriminatorio, ya que todos los paises de habla "hispana" nos regimos por lo que dicta la Academia, aún si no hablamos castellano sino español.


----------



## asm

Pero entonces ya me perdi. Por un lado en España dicen que nuestro idioma deberia ser el castellano y no Español. Algunos en el foro ahora dicen que hablan Español/Castellano.

Se que para los que vivimos en America el problema es diferente, porque para nosotros el idioma vino de españa y por eso lo llamamos asi. Pero para los peninsulares las cosas no son tan sencillas. Por eso mi pregunta iba enfocada a Espana. Si hay gente por alla que quiere que el idioma sea el castellano, por logica pensarian una de dos cosas, o que la real academia espanola se refiera a todos los idiomas espanoles, o que la academia se enfoque exclusivamente al castellano, cambiando por ende de nombre.




			
				Narda said:
			
		

> ASM, me parece que eso sería un tanto discriminatorio, ya que todos los paises de habla "hispana" nos regimos por lo que dicta la Academia, aún si no hablamos castellano sino español.


----------



## Fernando

A asm:

En cuanto al nombre no sé a que te refieres. Si es a la de RA "Española" el problema es que no se refiere a la lengua sino al país. Como ves el resto de academias también son nacionales. La RAE es preeminente porque es la más antigua y con mayores medios, pero cuando se saca un diccionario colaboran todas las academias (si tienes un diccionario de la RAE lo puedes comprobar).

En cuanto a lo de español o castellano te digo lo que dice la RAE en su fundación:

"Su propósito fue el de "fijar las voces y vocablos de la lengua CASTELLANA en su mayor propiedad, elegancia y pureza". Se representó tal finalidad con un emblema formado por un crisol al fuego con la leyenda Limpia, fija y da esplendor, obediente al propósito enunciado de combatir cuanto alterara la elegancia y pureza del idioma, y de fijarlo en el estado de plenitud alcanzado en el siglo XVI."

Para mí lo de español / castellano es una polémica estéril. Úsense indistintamente y se acabó.

No sé tampoco a qué te refieres con lo de la orientación filosófica.

 Academia Colombiana de la Lengua 

 Academia Ecuatoriana de la Lengua 

 Academia Mexicana de la Lengua 

 Academia Salvadoreña de la Lengua 

 Academia Venezolana de la Lengua 

 Academia Chilena de la Lengua 

 Academia Peruana de la Lengua 

 Academia Guatemalteca de la Lengua 

 Academia Costarricense de la Lengua 

 Academia Filipina de la Lengua Española 

 Academia Panameña de la Lengua 

 Academia Cubana de la Lengua 

 Academia Paraguaya de la Lengua Española 

 Academia Boliviana de la Lengua 

 Academia Dominicana de la Lengua 

 Academia Nicaragüense de la Lengua 

 Academia Argentina de Letras 

 Academia Nacional de Letras del Uruguay 

 Academia Hondureña de la Lengua 

 Academia Puertorriqueña de la Lengua Española 

 Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua Española


----------



## Narda

Hola Fernando:

Pues fíjate que no estoy de acuerdo contigo en referencia a lo que del castellano/español es una polémica esteril. 

Yo la he encontrado aquí en los Estados Unidos muy seguido entre los españoles y los latinos.  Es más, algunos nativos del país están convencidos de que si no hablan como los españoles, no están hablando bien.

Claro que estoy de acuerdo, en el contexto general de la vida, eso es una nimiedad, sin embargo, creo que es un asunto que merece la pena ser discutido en un foro como el nuestro, amigable y sin ánimo de ofender/criticar.


----------



## Fernando

A Narda:

Ya, pero es que tienes en este foro un "hilo" enorme sobre el asunto y al final siempre se mete el nacionalismo de por medio. 

A mí me parece ofensivo para los sudamericanos y mexicanos utilizar América para Estados Unidos y las Américas para América, así como el término "latino", pero si a los hispanoamericanos os parece bien pues me aguanto y si un iberoamericano utiliza latinoamericano pues muy bien. No le voy a afear la conducta.

Lo importante es que sepamos de lo que estamos hablando. Español = castellano. A mí me ha pasado muchas veces hablar con un iberoamericano y decir "castellano" por respeto y que me contesten hablando del "español". Ambos términos se refieren a regiones europeas, no americanas. Los estadounidenses no se ofenden por hablar en "English".

Como ves dos academias no españolas se han llamado de la lengua "española". Para que quede claro, si les hubiesen llamado de la lengua "castellana" me hubiera parecido exactamente igual de bien.

Dicho esto, por hablar del asunto no se va a morir nadie por supuesto.


----------



## Narda

Claro que nadie se muere por discutir esto.  Pero si no regreso a trabajar en lugar de entretenerme con el foro, yo si que me voy a morir del hambre.

Por otro lado, estoy de acuerdo contigo, todo el continente es América.  Mi esposo (de Massachussetts) es uno de los que pelea por eso, siempre dice que *todos* somos americanos, no solamente las personas nacidas en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Samaruc

Asm,

Puedes llamarlo indistintamente español o castellano... Que yo sepa no existe en España ningún tipo de polémica acerca del nombre de este idioma y no me consta que haya ningún movimiento que pretenda cambiarle el nombre a la RAE.

Como apreciación personal, mi impresión (quizás equivocada) es que el nombre “castellano” se usa más en España para referirse a este idioma de forma genérica entre quienes no tienen este idioma como su lengua materna mientras que el término “español” es más habitual entre quienes sí que lo tienen como lengua materna (seguramente porque para ellos el término “castellano” se refiere más al dialecto de Castilla que al idioma en su conjunto). Por lo menos eso observo en Valencia.

Yo suelo referirme a la lengua en su conjunto como “castellano”, sin que ello se ciña al dialecto de Castilla, y no lo hago con ningún fin en particular... quizás sea sencillamente porque en valenciano-catalán al idioma en que estoy escribiendo se le llama normalmente “castellà” y se reserva el término “espanyol” para aquellas cosas que se refieren al conjunto del Estado.

Pero, en cualquier caso, insisto en que no me consta que haya ninguna polémica al respecto, cada uno usa el nombre que prefiere o que se le ocurre en ese momento y nadie se siente ofendido ni agredido. Al menos esa es la perspectiva que tengo desde el País Valencià.

Otra cosa, como bien apunta Narda, es que entre los hispanoparlantes exista una sensibilidad distinta y el término "castellano" usado como nombre genérico de la lengua pueda herir susceptibilidades en tanto que pueda sugerir que un dialecto (el de Castilla) esté por encima de otros. Desde luego, os aseguro que no es esa mi intención al llamar castellano a este idioma. Para mí todos los dialectos son igualmente dignos y contribuyen a enriquecer y a dar color y vida a un idioma.

Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

En un hilo anterior sobre este mismo tópico, "Language Diversity in Spain", se habló un poco sobre el mozárabe, la lengua hablada en el sur de la península ibérica durante el dominio de los moros.


----------



## haujavi

Bueno, bueno, ya he visto que ya ha hablado gente que vive en Cataluña/Valencia o que ha vivido en Galicia. Pues yo vivo en el Pais Vasco. Aquí todos saben castellano y una mayoría de la población habla Castellano como primer idioma. Últimamente, mucha gente adulta que no sabía euskera está estudiandolo, principalmente porque se exige un nivel mínimo de euskera para la administración pública. Quizás es más dificil de impulsar porque es muy diferente al castellano. Sin embargo, hoy en día el modelo educativo más demandado es el que da la mitad de las clases en euskera y mitad en castellano. Por lo tanto dentro de unos años puede que cambie la situación.

Como bien decía alguien(perdón por mi memoria) un estudio decía que el euskera estaba en un leve retroceso. No me acuerdo en qué se basaba el informe, pero quizás sea porque no existe mucha literartura y cine en euskera.

Pero todos los documentos oficiales están(o deberían estar) redactados en castellano y euskera. Por cierto alguien había comentado que los periodicos están en castellano. Bueno, los más leidos quizás sí, pero hay un periodico en euskera y otros que mezclan noticias en castellano y en euskera.


----------

